# Middle Fork Salmon June 7th-12th



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Boaters,

Small World Adventures is running a Middle Fork Salmon trip June 7th-12th.

If you weren't lucky enough to win the lottery this season, but still want to go, we've got a few spaces left. 

We are hoping for high water with these launch dates so bring your big water game and your combat roll!

This trip is tailored towards kayakers. Don and Darcy will be there leading clean lines and pointing out good surf waves; but there will also be plenty of space for rafters. So if you have a mixed group, this is the perfect vacation to make everyone happy! The trip costs $1,950 per person.

Shoot me an email if you want more info.

[email protected]

Hope to see you on the river soon,

Darcy


----------

